# Spitfire Audio IO Controller



## GHP (Dec 16, 2022)

Is that a Spitfire MIDI controller we see here ?


----------



## Mornats (Dec 16, 2022)

Interesting! Looks like it's got 2 faders but I'd expect 4 maybe. Expression, dynamics, vibrato and variation all spring to mind as common Spitfire Audio library controls. Then again it looks like their Spitfire player interface with the two sliders and massive (presumably reverb...) button so is it looks over functionality?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 16, 2022)

GHP said:


> Is that a Spitfire MIDI controller we see here ?





Mornats said:


> Interesting! Looks like it's got 2 faders but I'd expect 4 maybe. Expression, dynamics, vibrato and variation all spring to mind as common Spitfire Audio library controls. Then again it looks like their Spitfire player interface with the two sliders and massive (presumably reverb...) button so is it looks over functionality?


That's a knob, not a button and I wouldn't read too much into this. The desk is setup like a "film set" since they filmed the new videos. With a market with dozens of controllers, don't think it would be worth their time to do a two slider, one knob controller.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 16, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> That's a knob, not a button and I wouldn't read too much into this. The desk is setup like a "film set" since they filmed the new videos. With a market with dozens of controllers, don't think it would be worth their time to do a two slider, one knob controller.


Ha, no idea why I wrote button when I meant knob 

I actually think it would be understandable for Spitfire to create a controller with 2 sliders and a single knob as they seem heavily invested in that design pattern. Christian Henson even has it as a tattoo from what I've seen in his videos. So even though I don't think it would compete well and possibly misses the needs of composers, I still think they'd do it.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 16, 2022)

What’s the big gui?


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 16, 2022)

Mornats said:


> Interesting! Looks like it's got 2 faders but I'd expect 4 maybe. Expression, dynamics, vibrato and variation all spring to mind as common Spitfire Audio library controls. Then again it looks like their Spitfire player interface with the two sliders and massive (presumably reverb...) button so is it looks over functionality?


Yup. Looks like its designed from the GUI *IIO




*


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 16, 2022)

easyrider said:


> What’s the big gui?


Which one?
In kontakt? that's the play guide feature they added to the latest total performance patches for SSW and SSB


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 16, 2022)

if that spitfire box next to the keyboard is a CC controller, it's an unusual one, considering the height of the box itself: it's not very good for your wrist to have your finger that high up to move a fader, when your lower arm is either 90 degrees (horizontal), relative from your upper arm, positioned , resting on the desk (correct seating), or slighty curved downwards if your sitting too high (incorrect seating).
if your arm hovers, during these movements of the faders, your less precise and also stressing your muscles too much for unusual (not up and down, but curled to streched pointing away from you) movement of the fingers/wrist.

in general, the lower the housing of a faderbox in height, the better.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 16, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> if that spitfire box next to the keyboard is a CC controller, it's an unusual one, considering the height of the box itself: it's not very good for your wrist to have your finger that high up to move a fader, when your lower arm is either 90 degrees (horizontal), relative from your upper arm, positioned , resting on the desk (correct seating), or slighty curved downwards if your sitting too high (incorrect seating).
> if your arm hovers, during these movements of the faders, your less precise and also stressing your muscles too much for unusual (not up and down, but curled to streched pointing away from you) movement of the fingers/wrist.
> 
> in general, the lower the housing of a faderbox in height, the better.


I would agree about the ergonomics. Maybe a protoype?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 16, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Which one?
> In kontakt? that's the play guide feature they added to the latest total performance patches for SSW and SSB



Thanks for that I found the video where PT explains it. Cheers 👍


----------



## ummon (Dec 16, 2022)

Is this Andy’s phone? Or is it Andy himself - a digital brain composing music for Spitfire?


----------

